# Im thinking of buying new sights?



## jmaness30 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking at Spot Hogg (Hogg-It) any suggestions?


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Soild sights! I don't own one but seen them in person. If I had the money I would go for the spot hogg slider. Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## RVANDY (Feb 15, 2013)

I think it really depends on what hunting you will be doing. Whitetail deer hunting from tree stand or pop-up I would use a 4 pin sight. Elk hunting or western hunting I would use a 7 pin. I like the IQ bow sites with retina lock. Helps keep you from torquing bow when in awkward position, and keep shot straight. The Apex bone collector is a good tree stand site and has a great built in light on fibers, it won't break the bank either( like $120).


----------



## Texans42 (Feb 13, 2012)

Big fan of the new 2013 hybrid. its mulit pin or single pin and movable.

I use my bottom pin as my floater


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

I like the real deal


----------

